# Model Train Layout ABC's



## calirider (Oct 13, 2009)

Is there a thread somewhere on here that gives the ABC's of modeling. I see most people put track down first but I was thinking something different. I was going to build as big of a table I can fit and then draw where I want my track, yard, buildings, rivers, etc to go. Then paint it, then lay the track. Does this make sense? Why do most people lay the track down first?

Thanks


----------



## calirider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, don't know why I did not check Beginner Q & A first. Haha sorry


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

your plan sounds reasonable.

i layed the track down first because i was simply itching to run my new train after over 20 years of break. then i removed it. pulled the table at proper hight and reassembled. then i removed it again, glued 2" insulation foam sheet and put rails again. only then after i quenched the initial desire to see train ran around in circle i removed the track and started on my landscape.


----------



## calirider (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha, I will most likely do the same thing when time comes. I want to run them already and I am still a couple years away from having my shop that I want to put my layout in.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

My advice is to a) get a copy of Anyrail and b) have something temporary set up or semi-permanent that you can play with when you are bored of doing track planning logistics 

Also put together a list of what you would LIKE to have in your layout. For example, when I do a HO layout I would like:

shadow station for 3-4 trains
multi-train control, automation of passenger service
mountainous terrain allowing for good photo opportunities
parade track
loco service
station large enough to hold 3-4 trains
various industries like sawmill, freight station
small town/city
bridges

etc etc

However it took me a couple years of looking at various plans, other layouts and ideas before I really knew what I wanted. 

Here is a plan I came up with that was based on a plan from Marklin Magzine. This is fairly comphrensive and would cost an arm and a leg to complete, so this won't be happening anytime soon. BUT I had alot of fun just doing the plan and working on all the problems with it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a great looking plan. HO?
What are the rough dimensions?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

big ed said:


> That's a great looking plan. HO?
> What are the rough dimensions?


About 12x16 or so but that would be the minimum.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tankist said:


> your plan sounds reasonable.
> 
> i layed the track down first because i was simply itching to run my new train after over 20 years of break. then i removed it. pulled the table at proper hight and reassembled. then i removed it again, glued 2" insulation foam sheet and put rails again. only then after i quenched the initial desire to see train ran around in circle i removed the track and started on my landscape.


Why the foam sheet? Sound dampener?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Why the foam sheet? Sound dampener?


thats one of the reasons. it is much better then direct on plywood. the corck roadbed helps further. 

primary reason however is the ability to "sculpture",it give it shape. now i can excavate up to 2" depth for river/pond or other terrain features, etc. it allowed me to lower the underpassing loop to gain enough clearance and still have operable grade on the climb


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Foam is great for the reasons tankist mentioned above. You can buy foam sculptor from any hardware store, as well as a hot knife - which is basically a thin metal knife that is 'hot' so you can cut through it like butter.


----------

